
Whatever happened with Apple’s PrimeSense acquisition? - aaronbrethorst
https://medium.com/@mattsayward/whatever-happened-with-apple-s-primesense-acquisition-bb7dd950d911
======
prawn
With the depth map, they could make "3D" photographs very easily and then have
them react to device tilt. I can imagine an Instagram-style social network
built around this type of image.

